# mpd5 on FreeBSD current 12



## aonishenko (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi!

I trying to run mpd5 on fresh install from base/head SVN revision and I got this error after
`service mpd5 onestart`

```
root@rpi3:/usr/home/raspberry # WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize()
Fatal data abort:
  x0: fffffd0001580988
  x1:                4
  x2: fffffd0001577540
  x3:              915
  x4:                0
  x5:                0
  x6: fffffd00200bb500
  x7:               40
  x8:                2
  x9:                0
 x10: fffffd0001577540
 x11:                0
 x12:                1
 x13: ffff0000009ef978
 x14:               18
 x15:              120
 x16: ffff000040e7e7b0
 x17: ffff0000002ffa30
 x18: ffff0000531f96e0
 x19:                0
 x20: fffffd0001580988
 x21: fffffd0001580900
 x22: fffffd0001580968
 x23: ffff0000531f9730
 x24: fffffd0001580900
 x25: fffffd00202d7380
 x26:                1
 x27: fffffd0006911018
 x28:                0
 x29: ffff0000531f9710
  sp: ffff0000531f96e0
  lr: ffff000040e70484
 elr: ffff000040e70490
spsr:         60000345
 far:                0
 esr:         96000007
```

How I can collect more data and where I need to inform? )


----------



## acheron (Nov 22, 2017)

It seems similar to PR 220140


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## aonishenko (Nov 23, 2017)

No, that's netgraph problem


```
root@rpi3:/usr/home/pi # service mpd5 onestart Starting mpd5.

root@rpi3:/usr/home/pi # WARNING: attempt to domain_add(netgraph) after domainfinalize() Kernel page fault with the following non-sleepable locks held:

exclusive sleep mutex ng_node (ng_node) r = 0 (0xfffffd000194b570) locked @ /usr/local/src/CURR/head/sys/netgraph/ng_base.c:2325

stack backtrace:

#0 0xffff000000368e0c at witness_debugger+0x64

#1 0xffff00000036a16c at witness_warn+0x43c

#2 0xffff0000005f6904 at data_abort+0xe0

#3 0xffff0000005e0074 at handle_el1h_sync+0x74

#4 0xffff000040d887e4 at ng_snd_item+0x36c

#5 0xffff000040d45d84 at ngc_send+0x1bc

#6 0xffff0000003968e0 at sosend_generic+0x380

#7 0xffff00000039cc20 at kern_sendit+0x28c

#8 0xffff00000039cf08 at sendit+0x1a4

#9 0xffff00000039cd54 at sys_sendto+0x50

#10 0xffff0000005f72fc at do_el0_sync+0x884

#11 0xffff0000005e01f4 at handle_el0_sync+0x74

  x0: fffffd000194b570

  x1:                8

  x2: ffff000040d76637

  x3:              915

  x4:                0

  x5:               3

  x6: fffffd000f0fc700

  x7:               40

  x8:                2

  x9:                0

 x10:               18

 x11:            10000

 x12: ffff000000a2b218

 x13:         ffffffff

 x14:                0

 x15: fffffd000f0fc690

 x16: ffff000040d967c8

 x17: ffff0000002eca4c

 x18: ffff0000402f36f0

 x19:                0

 x20: fffffd000194b588

 x21: fffffd000194b500

 x22:                0

 x23: fffffd000194b568

 x24: fffffd0001994338

 x25: fffffd0001fb24c0

 x26:                0

 x27: fffffd0001b6c6c8

 x28:                0

 x29: ffff0000402f3720

  sp: ffff0000402f36f0

  lr: ffff000040d887e8

 elr: ffff000040d887f4

spsr:        80000345

 far:                0

 esr:         96000007

panic: data abort in critical section or under mutex cpuid = 2 time = 1511451953

KDB: stack backtrace:

db_trace_self() at db_trace_self_wrapper+0x28

         pc = 0xffff0000005de110  lr = 0xffff000000088a94

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3150  fp = 0xffff0000402f3360


db_trace_self_wrapper() at vpanic+0x184

         pc = 0xffff000000088a94  lr = 0xffff00000030ba3c

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3370  fp = 0xffff0000402f33f0


vpanic() at panic+0x48

         pc = 0xffff00000030ba3c  lr = 0xffff00000030bac8

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3400  fp = 0xffff0000402f3480


panic() at data_abort+0x250

         pc = 0xffff00000030bac8  lr = 0xffff0000005f6a74

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3490  fp = 0xffff0000402f3540


data_abort() at handle_el1h_sync+0x74

         pc = 0xffff0000005f6a74  lr = 0xffff0000005e0074

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3550  fp = 0xffff0000402f3660


handle_el1h_sync() at ng_snd_item+0x36c

         pc = 0xffff0000005e0074  lr = 0xffff000040d887e4

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3670  fp = 0xffff0000402f3720


ng_snd_item() at ngc_send+0x1bc

         pc = 0xffff000040d887e4  lr = 0xffff000040d45d84

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3730  fp = 0xffff0000402f37b0


ngc_send() at sosend_generic+0x380

         pc = 0xffff000040d45d84  lr = 0xffff0000003968e0

         sp = 0xffff0000402f37c0  fp = 0xffff0000402f3860


sosend_generic() at kern_sendit+0x28c

         pc = 0xffff0000003968e0  lr = 0xffff00000039cc20

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3870  fp = 0xffff0000402f3900


kern_sendit() at sendit+0x1a4

         pc = 0xffff00000039cc20  lr = 0xffff00000039cf08

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3910  fp = 0xffff0000402f3950


sendit() at sys_sendto+0x50

         pc = 0xffff00000039cf08  lr = 0xffff00000039cd54

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3960  fp = 0xffff0000402f39a0


sys_sendto() at do_el0_sync+0x884

         pc = 0xffff00000039cd54  lr = 0xffff0000005f72fc

         sp = 0xffff0000402f39b0  fp = 0xffff0000402f3a70


do_el0_sync() at handle_el0_sync+0x74

         pc = 0xffff0000005f72fc  lr = 0xffff0000005e01f4

        sp = 0xffff0000402f3a80  fp = 0xffff0000402f3b90


handle_el0_sync() at 0x405e4e28

         pc = 0xffff0000005e01f4  lr = 0x00000000405e4e28

         sp = 0xffff0000402f3ba0  fp = 0x0000ffffffffe770


KDB: enter: panic

[ thread pid 680 tid 100093 ]

Stopped at      kdb_enter+0x40: undefined      d4200000

db>
```


----------

